# Creating pedigree certificate?



## White sparkle (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi there, I have to pedigree cats which have given there first beautiful litter of kittens!
Both mum and dad have got a 5 generation pedigree certificate. I was wondering as to how can the kittens have a pedigree certificate. Is it something I have to create and if so how? 

Any advice is welcomed


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is what you're looking for, but there is a Litter Registration form if you scroll down a bit.







Our Forms


Welcome to TICA - The International Cat Association, TICA cats, TICA pedigreed cats, pedigreed cats, pedigreed cats registry, household pet cat registry, domestic cat registry, Savannah cat, Bengal cat, Persian cat, Maine **** cat




tica.org


----------

